# Underpants Mouse!



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Isn't he darling? I found him on google near the end of an image search. What a genetic oddity!  
I imagine he gets teased by the other mice...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's wearing a fur speedo!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that a really badly shaped belted? He's adorable!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

He needs a bikini wax to straighten it out :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep it's a bad example of a banded (whatever gene is causing it - banded/belted/sashed).


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> Yep it's a bad example of a banded (whatever gene is causing it - banded/belted/sashed).


Hah! I think it's a GREAT example of a banded. Imagine how rare something like that is in nature; you could probably sell a mouse like that for 3x as much.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

AllieMouse said:


> MouseBreeder said:
> 
> 
> > Yep it's a bad example of a banded (whatever gene is causing it - banded/belted/sashed).
> ...


not really, i have bandeds(genetically recessive belted). very hard to breed to standard, unpredictable, and not very desirable (in the UK at least)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I desire bandeds, I'm just a realist with the amount of space I have :lol:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it is however, a wonderful lilac !


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> it is however, a wonderful lilac !


true, bit dark for my liking tho.

Cait if i ever get decent bandeds you are more than welcome to a trio. I'll put you on the 'eternity' length waiting list! :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Shiprat said:


> AllieMouse said:
> 
> 
> > MouseBreeder said:
> ...


Aw, come on. Where's your sense of humor? 

You're saying Underpants Mouse is common? How could you?!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The gap between the 'speedo' and the the tail set look like a case of terminal wedgie-itis that snapped it. Poor little nerd mousie! Wonder it they took his glasses and pocket protector as well. Very sad.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

moustress said:


> The gap between the 'speedo' and the the tail set look like a case of terminal wedgie-itis that snapped it. Poor little nerd mousie! Wonder it they took his glasses and pocket protector as well. Very sad.


 :lol:

Maybe he just likes to run around with no pants on. He's a little floozy. 
"Look what I got, ladies."

I wonder if it looked like a diaper when he was a baby?

Perhaps they're tan-lines from the beach!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

You guys are awful with varieties... that is NOT an "underpants" mouse! It is a LOINCLOTH mouse! :roll:


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

nuedaimice said:


> You guys are awful with varieties... that is NOT an "underpants" mouse! It is a LOINCLOTH mouse! :roll:


wow, even sexier :idhitit


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I actually have one of these... his name is Crunchy (long story and blame the boyfriend)... he's light tan with the white markings on both the top and bottom. He's actually my second one... the other was black and white and named Pan Tease... he's passed away last week.  They both came from a pet store and have been the sweetest mice!!! I would post a picture if I had any idea how to do so!! LOL I'm currently trying to breed Crunchy with a pure white female (Clover) to see if the gene carries through. I don't plan on showing (for now) so I'm going for cute and sweet. Maybe I could get some with little spots on their chests like pocket protectors to carry out the full look!!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

That photo is brilliant!! :lol: That is certainly the coolest mouse i've ever seen wearing speedos


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

moustress said:


> The gap between the 'speedo' and the the tail set look like a case of terminal wedgie-itis that snapped it. Poor little nerd mousie! Wonder it they took his glasses and pocket protector as well. Very sad.


 :lol:


----------

